# Post pictures of your pet store bettas!



## laughing

I think a lot of people (especially new members) are intimidated by "pet store bettas" or even think they're _boring_. Of course, many are, but I know tons of you have rare, extraordinary finds. So let's see! And to make things better, how about we post where we got them from?​ 
Here is my recent boy. He's from a PetCo. I had my eye on him for about a month, and then I got a tank set up and I purchased him. Ever since the first day he's been getting more vibrant and unique coloring.​ 
View attachment 28564​ 
View attachment 28565​ 
He is a metallic green/blue HMPK. He has dragon white scales on his face, and has the black speckles. On his tail he has yellow & blue stripes.​ 
I can't wait! C:​


----------



## tumtum

This was Clover, a green doubletail. Sadly she died around Christmas


----------



## mernincrazy8525

this is rio grande. sadly he died wednesday. 
















this is nereus my marble boy. he is a lot more black now and he has a red cap.








most of my bettas are petstore buys. I think they are beautiful. My goal as a breeder is to breed beautiful petstore bettas and watch people ask"they are from petstore parents?!?!"


----------



## Abby

erm. i have..... eight pets store boys, ive bought ten (another boy and one girl, both have passed on)

here are a few pics of each petstore fish i have alive:

Louie: 2 ray CT "4th of july" majorilly white with red and his fins range from see through to blue shimmery 



























































Sponge Bob: Yellow (with blue rays) VT









































Sheldon: Blue red purple multi colour VT









































Pippin: red and white cambodian (?) Butterfly VT
































(NB: our lil tails regrown need to do another photo shoot soon)
Benny: Blue and white butterfly VT
(NB: benny is a tail biter, and he wont let his fins regrow little squirt prefers short fins O.O)
BEFORE:
















AFTER:
























NOW(ish):
























(blury but shows the two blues he carries)

Melvin: White and blue butterfly VT
























Melvins colours "leaked" and this is him now:
































Nero: 4 ray cambodianish CT (his colour changes a little)

























Chaz: 4 ray steel blue CT (LOST HIS RAYS IN ATTACK)

























AFTER ATTACK:


































this shows his stress stripe on his head but i like his eye









HOPEFULLY i havent doubled up on pics (happens when i over post lol)


----------



## Abby

it seems i did double one of melvin and nero sorry lol.
ALSO my other petstore boy was Dastan (my avatar) and my girl Tamina i never got decent pics she was quite ill from the get go.


----------



## laughing

Stunning! I hope people look at this!! C: 

I gotta start looking at the VTs, you guys have some gorgeous ones!


----------



## BeccaBoo

I got Magellan, my VT, from Petsmart about 8 months ago. He's always exploring (hence his name) and won't sit still so this is the only decent pic I can get of him.

Magellan









I got Rambo and Dutch about a week apart from Petco. I've only had them about a month or so and they share a divided 10 gallon. Rambo is my mellow DT who shares his side of the tank with 2 ghost shrimp. Dutch, on the other hand, is my very feisty HM who's a complete show off and loves all the attention.

Rambo










Dutch










I'm currently in the process of cycling my new 5 gallon and can't wait until it's ready, so I can add a new pet store boy to the family!:-D


----------



## PinkBetta264

Hello, Im new to this forum, been reading posts for a week or more, I would like to post a pic of my mothers day walmart rescue. I've followed directions, but maybe my lack of computer knowledge. When I click on insert image, a window pops up with explorer user prompt asking for a url??? Can someone help me??

Thank you


----------



## laughing

Go to "post reply" at the bottom underneath the last comment.

Click on it. Then click the black paper clip above the text box.

A window will pop up. Click on "Browse..." and choose the image you would like. Click "Upload". It should pop up the image (not the actual image but the name of the image) below that portion. If it doesn't, it didn't upload, so try reformatting it into a .jpg or try again.

Then you can add as many as you like! Click out of the box when you're done. :3

Also, if you click out, click on the paper clip thing again. Then you can hit "Manage attachments" which means it'll take you back to that pop-up box, or you can click on an image name. Once you click it, it will insert it wherever you want. If you do not insert the image, then it will show up on its own at the very end of your post. 

Good luck! C:


----------



## laughing

BeccaBoo- OMG! I freakin' looove your tank!


----------



## BeccaBoo

laughing said:


> BeccaBoo- OMG! I freakin' looove your tank!


Thank you! Magellan loves it too. He's constantly swimming through all the plants and through the opening in the Eiffel Tower...it's adorable.


----------



## laughing

Ahhh! It just looks so cute. Like it looks... perfectly imperfect? Like nothing "goes together" but it ties in so wonderfully and looks so pleasing!


----------



## PinkBetta264

Well thanks, I guess I'm definately computer challenged, but now I got it.
This is my un-named boy from Mothers day. He is a walmart rescue..really much happier now in his 1.5 gal filtered tank, rather than his previous plastic bowl.My desire to have a betta started oh a month ago, when I was shopping at Petco for my pup, I made the mistake of looking at the Betta's. I spotted one that just stood out , but needed to set up a small tank first. Then I went back and he was gone. I kept looking for several weeks for the right one. I had been to 2 different Petco's , a Petsupermarket and just happen to stop and look at Walmart on my way out on Mothers Day. He was sold as a VT but after looking at some of the pictures, I think he might be a spade? He is so unique in my eyes a beautiful pastel blue with irredecent highlights, he has a pink tail and fins but they are outlined in blue. Just awesome and unfortunately this picture does not do him justice. Sorry for the rambling, hope to master betta picture taking soon!


----------



## PinkBetta264

*My Little Boy*

Sorry for all the pics, trying to catch him a photo moment;-)


----------



## bettalover2033

Well i like this thread a lot and thought hey what the heck ill post a picture.

This is Pheric


----------



## laughing

Gorgeous!!

Seriously, I need to check out the VTs.... >.<

Pink betta, you do indeed have a VT (Veiltail) ^^


----------



## bettalover2033

laughing said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> Seriously, I need to check out the VTs.... >.<
> 
> Pink betta, you do indeed have a VT (Veiltail) ^^


You really do! because VT's can be so beautiful. It's really sad that they are not as appreciated as other tail types are.


----------



## Abby

bettalover2033 said:


> You really do! because VT's can be so beautiful. It's really sad that they are not as appreciated as other tail types are.


OMG i dislike it when people diss the Vts cause they think they are boring, look at spongebob and dastan (avatar ((RIP)) ) plus ive seen more then i could ever care for vts in the local stores here i think i prefer the VTs because im a Butterfly addict (i have 4, benny, pippin, cedric and melvin) and VTs and HMs carry the butterfly line the best (IMO)


----------



## phoenix91

My two are both petstore buys.

My female vt Artemis, i got her from pet supplies plus.
View attachment 28678


My male ct, Oji, i got him from petsmart.
View attachment 28679


----------



## kathstew

All of my bettas are petstore finds! Here are two of my prettiest guys. 
Femur, from PJ pets 








Chuckie Sue, from petsmart:


----------



## bettalover2033

Abby said:


> OMG i dislike it when people diss the Vts cause they think they are boring, look at spongebob and dastan (avatar ((RIP)) ) plus ive seen more then i could ever care for vts in the local stores here i think i prefer the VTs because im a Butterfly addict (i have 4, benny, pippin, cedric and melvin) and VTs and HMs carry the butterfly line the best (IMO)


Yes your right, but I have to disagree because Salamander Plakats and Halfmoon plakats, Then VT, and HM. And you were talking about avatar? The show>???


----------



## jesstanner

kathstew said:


> Chuckie Sue, from petsmart:



Oh my goodness! Isn't he a hmpk? How did you find him at petsmart! >.< I'm so jealous all the pet stores near me have vt's only (I looove vt but I really want a hmpk) and the one time they did have a hmpk it was a giant one for 20$ and I had no room at the time. He is soooooo gorgeous!!!!!!!!:-D


----------



## Grundylady

Here are pics of Bo and Princess. Bo is a VT from The Fish Nook - a small LPS.

Princess is a female Crowntail from PetCo.

I can't see how to put the pics up one at a time so...the faded pic of Bo - The very last pic - is when I first got him.. He changed color quite a bit.

Neither of them live in that tiny vase - they were getting water changes.

PS ABBY - I am so sorry to hear Dastan passed. I remember seeing pics of him when I first got Bo and joined the site.


----------



## Genin

Beautiful Bettas everyone!

Here are my 2 that I got from Petco, they both currently reside in Marina Cubis tanks that I am getting ready to aquascape. 

First is my betta at home, Chunkin Jax Blue (kids named him):








Second is my betta at work on my desk, Sajji:
















(he flares randomly and makes a lot of bubbles, I think he's just an awnry dude)

Could you guys tell me what type of bettas they are? They were both bought at Petco and listed as half moon double tail plakat males. 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## LynnsBettas

Wow those are some Awesome bettas


----------



## bettalover2033

Genin said:


> Beautiful Bettas everyone!
> 
> Here are my 2 that I got from Petco, they both currently reside in Marina Cubis tanks that I am getting ready to aquascape.
> 
> First is my betta at home, Chunkin Jax Blue (kids named him):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is my betta at work on my desk, Sajji:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (he flares randomly and makes a lot of bubbles, I think he's just an awnry dude)
> 
> Could you guys tell me what type of bettas they are? They were both bought at Petco and listed as half moon double tail plakat males.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


The top one is beautiful! My favorite and he is as listed a HM doubletail PK.

And the second one is a HM doubletail.


----------



## Mollytea

*Sherbert!*

Got him at petsmart for .49 cents


----------



## bettalover2033

Mollytea said:


> Got him at petsmart for .49 cents


Well he was worth every penny!:-D:-D


----------



## Mollytea

Agreed


----------



## Mollytea

I really want to know what he is! I don't know much about identifing the types of betta


----------



## Silverfang

This is my Scuzi, he's giving me a crap, she's at it again look
Incidentally this was taken after a fin biting episode. Not that you can tell with my crummy camera.


----------



## Mollytea

Awww, so pretty & I love love love the name!


----------



## jesstanner

Mollytea said:


> I really want to know what he is! I don't know much about identifing the types of betta


He is a VT I believe, not sure about color types but I'm pretty positive VT


----------



## bettalover2033

Mollytea said:


> Got him at petsmart for .49 cents


Well he is a blue and red marble VT.


----------



## FuulieQ

I got Robert at Petco.  He was all puny and pale but he just eyeballed me and I knew I had to take him. I love his lil white streak. He's a "salamander" asymmetrical HMPK, I think.


----------



## Mollytea

bettalover2033 said:


> Well he is a blue and red marble VT.


 Really? thanks! Good to know


----------



## masshiimarro

uhh, picspam! sorry.. =_=;;

i got kanda, the wild type (traditional?) plakat, at walmart. poor guy was labeled as a girl.. :-? .. but i got him cheap! 3 bucks! couldnt get a flare pic, hes too fast! 

aand tamaki. the crowntail. our petsmart never had bettas like him! EVER.. and still dont. although i did see an orange veiltail and yellow crowntail there today, these guys were more like the exceptions.
he's currently regrowing his fins and tail after a brawl with kanda. little twerp actually had the nerve to jump over to see whats up on the other side.. :roll:


----------



## laughing

TAMAKI WAS A PET STORE BETTA?!?! Holy freakin' cow!!

You guys have such gorgeous fish!! 

Right now I really want this female from PetSmart. For one, they're only 99 cents. But she's kept with 2 other betta females and some other kinds of fish and has her fins all nipped up. But she's all black but has like... a steel/violet color to her tail! I would've snatched her up today but I wasn't going home. ;( There was ich on one of the female bettas, too, but I think if I kept her in nice warm water with some AQ salts then she would do well because she doesn't have anything on her. 

Should I?? I only have a gallon bowl for her, but could upgrade in about a month... Plus semester ends this Thursday so I'd have plenty of time...

^ I'm trying to justify it! Because I want a black betta so bad D:


----------



## Blaze54

Go for it!!! I'm soooo taking advantage of this sell too!! And she sounds beautiful. And a 1 gallon bowl isn't a bad home. But I say go for it!! Get pics please!!! :-D


----------



## laughing

Hmm... I might do it. I'm getting a 10 gallon in another two weeks most likely. I could definitely decorate it for a small sorority. (3 or 5 females.) I have 1 girl now, I could get this one, then a couple more. Then I'd have Kaida's 2.5 gallon open for my AB male who is coming next week! 

THIS COULD WORK. And even if I put the 2 males into the 10 divided, I'd have Julep's 2.5 open. As well as a 1.5. She could definitely be apart of the posse!  

I have the bowl open, and I have a moss ball and some anacharis. I have substrate, too! C: And she'd have to be QTed anyway because of the ich....


----------



## Soarjet

Just go this guy today!!


----------



## Blaze54

laughing said:


> Hmm... I might do it. I'm getting a 10 gallon in another two weeks most likely. I could definitely decorate it for a small sorority. (3 or 5 females.) I have 1 girl now, I could get this one, then a couple more. Then I'd have Kaida's 2.5 gallon open for my AB male who is coming next week!
> 
> THIS COULD WORK. And even if I put the 2 males into the 10 divided, I'd have Julep's 2.5 open. As well as a 1.5. She could definitely be apart of the posse!
> 
> I have the bowl open, and I have a moss ball and some anacharis. I have substrate, too! C: And she'd have to be QTed anyway because of the ich....


Sounds like a good plan!! I still vote yes


----------



## laughing

I told my mom, she believe I'm "obsessed". D; I have 2 bettas... C'mon! And my max is a 10 gallon sorority (3 or 5 females) and 3 males. Okay, that's 4 tanks total. (1) 10 gallon, and (3) 2.5 gallons. How is that "obsessed"?! Or, a 10 gallon divided for males and (3) 2.5 for the females. Either way! 

I'm going to try hard to get her. I might have to fight against the bf and the mother, but I want to get her. I just wish they saw I DO have a maximum, I just find what I want fast! Doesn't mean I'm going to have 20 fish by the end of next week. >.<


----------



## Blaze54

Haha I'm "obsessed" also! :-D Not trying to get you in trouble,but it sounds like a good plan. STILL :-D haha


----------



## masshiimarro

hahaha my parents are very cautious about me and fish.. its just something we dont really talk about. my grandma and i on the other hand.....  
but if you do have the resources to care for it and such, i'd say go for it. what can they say if they see that its in good care and healthy?


----------



## kathstew

jesstanner said:


> Oh my goodness! Isn't he a hmpk? How did you find him at petsmart! >.< I'm so jealous all the pet stores near me have vt's only (I looove vt but I really want a hmpk) and the one time they did have a hmpk it was a giant one for 20$ and I had no room at the time. He is soooooo gorgeous!!!!!!!!:-D


Hahaha, I'm not positive he's a HMPK, because he doesn't have the right kind of branching for a HM. I think he's just a plain ol' PK. ;P He was originally labelled as a female, so I had bought him for a sorority I had been planning. Then, when he flared, I realized he might actually be a boy. Got some opinions from the lovely members here, and voila! He is now a male.  I love VTs too, but it is nice to have a change everyone once and a while. I would love a giant, but I've never seen them around here. I've only ever seen VTs, PKs, and HMs. And the HMs are like thirty minutes away.
And thank you very much.  He was very shy at first, but now he is starting to come out of his shell with the help of his tankmate(on the other side of the divider) Femur, who he has to "fight" with for attention. LOL


----------



## Genin

thank you bettalover! I guess they were identified correctly then. I'll have to add some updated pics soon. Chunkin's pink has gotten deep deep red but he remains snowflake white throughout his face and body and outside of fins. He really is quite striking in person and a very even tempered fish. Sajji is new (only had him a week in my new office) and he was in an only quarter filled cup at Petco. It was full of his slime coat and waste. I am assuming he was starting to get some ammonia burn. I am sure in time he will be even more beautiful. I'll take some updated fish and aquascape pics soon and post them in the show your betta tank thread.


----------



## bettalover2033

Mollytea said:


> Really? thanks! Good to know


Your welcome. I love marbles because they each have their own unique pattern.


----------



## LynnsBettas

Cy 











Yogi 

Both of them came from Petco


----------



## bettalover2033

Genin said:


> thank you bettalover! I guess they were identified correctly then. I'll have to add some updated pics soon. Chunkin's pink has gotten deep deep red but he remains snowflake white throughout his face and body and outside of fins. He really is quite striking in person and a very even tempered fish. Sajji is new (only had him a week in my new office) and he was in an only quarter filled cup at Petco. It was full of his slime coat and waste. I am assuming he was starting to get some ammonia burn. I am sure in time he will be even more beautiful. I'll take some updated fish and aquascape pics soon and post them in the show your betta tank thread.


Oh, all sounds good. Yes and dont worry, most white bettas have a small speck on them that darkens over time because they feel dominant and more comfortable.

Also please get pictures up soon so we can see!


----------



## Alex09

Marlin the Petco betta :0
I was just recently talking to someonw who was very surprised i got him from petco lol.


----------



## Tisia

4 of my 5 are from petstores. Jazz is from petsmart, the rest are from petco
Sven, before he decided to nom his tail
















my sweet little marble girly Tink








love this one, she looks like some little anime creature, lol








Jazz with his crazy long pectorals
















and just got this beautiful boy today


----------



## YoshesMom

well all of mine are petstore fish and since i have 30 Ill just show you the best few lol
Apple- my fav girl
Koori ( it means ice in jap.) copper CT
Prince-my "female" that ripped all my girls fins before I found out she was a he!
Peaches-My only wal-mart rescue quickly becoming my favorite, peachy/pink butterfly VT (sorry bad pic)


----------



## bettalover2033

Alex09 said:


> Marlin the Petco betta :0
> I was just recently talking to someonw who was very surprised i got him from petco lol.


Wow this boy was in a pet store? I wish i got that lucky!


----------



## jesstanner

Oh my goodness, I now feel the overwhelming need to scour my petstores...how you people find anything not VT amazes me! I can actually barely find CT in my petstores! Such gorgeous bettas alex09 and tisia! I loove sven and marlin! You to yoshesmom! Peaches is super cute!


----------



## copperarabian

all the bettas I've bought at my Petco. I'll include my crowntail female who is my friends now. 

I'm posting them in the order I bought them.


----------



## laughing

Anybody have "before & after" pictures? 

I've noticed my bettas change color TREMENDOUSLY after coming home and getting settled. I wish I could get pics of my female. When I got her she was a light blue/white, and not her body shimmers blue and her tail is purple/red/blue streaked. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Sweeda88

In order of appearance-
Blush (PetCo)
Glitter Stache (PetCo)
Sir Lefty (RIP) (PetSmart)
Banana Freckles (Atlas Pet Supply)
Sequin (Wal*Mart)
Aurora (RIP) (PetCo)
Annabelle (Wal*Mart)
Crayola (Atlas Pet Supply)


----------



## Grundylady

laughing said:


> Anybody have "before & after" pictures?
> 
> I've noticed my bettas change color TREMENDOUSLY after coming home and getting settled. I wish I could get pics of my female. When I got her she was a light blue/white, and not her body shimmers blue and her tail is purple/red/blue streaked. It's gorgeous!



Bo's before and after pics. When I first got him, then a week later, now 4 months later.


----------



## Tisia

laughing said:


> Anybody have "before & after" pictures?
> 
> I've noticed my bettas change color TREMENDOUSLY after coming home and getting settled. I wish I could get pics of my female. When I got her she was a light blue/white, and not her body shimmers blue and her tail is purple/red/blue streaked. It's gorgeous!


not a lot of color change to my previously posted pics, but here's Sven when I first got him








course the little bugger actually looks more like this now, dang tailbiters








Tink gained some green iridescence, and Jazz got some blue iridescence, but kind of hard to tell in photos. the new guy is still settling in


----------



## laughing

Julep has turned a brilliant blue instead of green... I guess he's really not a "mint julep"! He also is super metallic now, and his "mucky" bottom color is nearly jet black. His tail has more yellow/blue in it now, too!


----------



## copperarabian

laughing said:


> Anybody have "before & after" pictures?
> 
> I've noticed my bettas change color TREMENDOUSLY after coming home and getting settled. I wish I could get pics of my female. When I got her she was a light blue/white, and not her body shimmers blue and her tail is purple/red/blue streaked. It's gorgeous!



lol YES 

My copper who I just bought yesterday and love turned blue while I was at school XD 

Before









After


----------



## copperarabian

he's still copper, that blue ended up being a very intense iridescence XD


----------



## rosefoo

This is Angel. He passed on last year. We got him from Petco. Do you guys know what coloring he is? I love his little pouty face! LOL


----------



## lovebug009

Found this cellophane!


----------



## Chard56

Nice Cello DT but watch, I bet he does a color change up. I've had my eye out for a White Halfmoon for some time now. I had a White Crowntail a few years ago but never got any fry out of him. I went to buy some frozen brine shrimp yesterday and had to have this guy. He has some black in his gills but hopefully I can breed it out of his descendants in a few generations.


----------



## lovebug009

There are a few gems out there in pet store land, and just as many differnt people with different tastes to enjoy them all.


----------



## babyk

Hercules (petco)









Apollo, my little angry boy (petco)









My Mr Mustache, so in love w. him. (petsmart)









My Sisters female cambodian CT, Lucia <3 (petco)









My Little Brothers first ever betta a Male HMPK Dragon (petco)


----------



## Abby

see pet stores quality aint half bad


----------



## ectangelo

I currently don't have a camera to post pictures of MY betta, but I found a picture that looks exactly like him. He even has the white shimmer and everything! Kinda boring, but I love him!








Actually, Calamari (my betta) has white streaks on the long fins hanging down, very front on the bottom. I dunno what they're called.


----------



## Kytkattin

I just got him today at Petco. No name yet. I originally wanted a double tail that looked just like him, but he was twice as much. So I bought my boy thinking he had a small tail. Once I got him home he totally surprised me with this:


----------



## laughing

Holy cow kit! He looks like the one I wanted! Except he had been there so long his color fades to a light mint. But I knew he would turn blue.


----------



## Kytkattin

Long term I am interested to see where his color goes. His color is even darker blue in real life. I hope he just gets darker.


----------



## carzz

They need to have an easier posting pictures way.... its too hard!


----------



## laughing

I wish it was simpler for my phone. That way on my phone I can instantly upload pics onto here rather than email them to myself, get on a computer, save the picture, and _then_ upload. Sheesh!


----------



## lilchiwolf

Kytkattin said:


> Long term I am interested to see where his color goes. His color is even darker blue in real life. I hope he just gets darker.


Thats how mine was now look how he changes in such a short time!


----------



## carzz

View attachment 29125

Cindy. She came from Petco!  She is full of eggs now, and a lot more teal!

View attachment 29113

LeRoy. He too, came from Petco! Sadly, he passed on 5.22.11... I miss him dearly. 

View attachment 29119

Nick. He is probably my most beautiful fish! And I love him to death! He too, came from Petco! 

View attachment 29115

Sykes. He is rescued from Walmart. When I bought him, there was soo much crap in his water, goo was actually growing over him. His gils hardly worked... I bought him, thinking I could make his last hours a little bit better. Turns out, he's a sure fighter, and he is growing strong!

View attachment 29124

Lady. She is from Walmart as well. She was my first female betta ever. Her water is nasty, I know. But it never gets like that, promise. I accidentally fed her too much brine shrimps, and yeah. I changed it a few minutes after. 

View attachment 29118

Luna. She is from Petco. She looks different now. Imagine a black mustache and bruising. :S I know, it sounds horrible, but it's true. 

View attachment 29121

Benny. He is from Walmart I believe. Haha. He was my 1st of the 10, and when I saw him, I had to have him. We connected!

View attachment 29112

Leroy, once more. 

View attachment 29122

Vince. He is from Petco. He is my most expensive fish. He cost me $15. He is a half moon, double tail, plakat male .

View attachment 29111

Benny again. 

View attachment 29117

Rosie. I think she came from Walmart.... haha She is my oldest female. She is just massive!!

View attachment 29116

Rosie again. 

View attachment 29123

Kalifa. I bought her the same night as Vince. They are married. My sister picked her out, and named her. Wiz Kalifa, 'Black and yellow'.... o.o

View attachment 29120

Nick again. 

View attachment 29114

Sykes again.


----------



## bettalover2033

lilchiwolf said:


> Thats how mine was now look how he changes in such a short time!


Wow He is just so beautiful! I love how his BF pattern is just perfect!:-D:-D


----------



## laughing

These are 2 more pictures of Julep. They show off his coloring some more. :3 He really is pretty stunning in person, it is hard to catch the metallic/dragon on camera for him though. I think the first one does a good job, though!


----------



## Chard56

Ouch!, where'd I put my sunglasses! Oooow, shiny!


----------



## laughing

Ha! Yes! And he only gets brighter, except his color has been going all whack-o lately for unknown reasons... Some AQ salt fixed him up, though! ^^ The metallic just keeps getting brighter and brighter.... At first it was the top half of his body but now it is going to his face and tail.


----------



## Chard56

I just spawned my Dragons yesterday but they don't have the metallic scales like his.


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow she looks amazing! so Shiny lol!


----------



## orphansparrow

my darling came from petco.

i thought i was buying a $2.00 fish, but a couple days later i looked at my receipt saw that i had paid $15 for him! 
 i honestly didn't even realize they sold bettas that expensive there. haha! too late!


----------



## Tikibirds

I found this poor thing at walmart. Hidden WAAAAAY in the back, behind rows of less sad looking fishies. He had holes in what fins he had and was almost all white.










and this is him a few days ago :-D This pic sucks because he is actually a metallic pinkish/silver with red and yellow. The fins he uses to swim with are totally transparent. He now lives in a 3 gallon. Much nicer then the tiny dirty cup he came in.









This is Grumpy. He came from Petco and was like $12.99 :evil:. I hate alaska prices and my camera thinks its 2007. He lives in a hexagon 5 gallon tank.


----------



## orphansparrow

tikibirds - congratulations on saving your walmart fish! look at his new colors! what's his name?

oh and about grumpy, my guy (above your photos) cost even more than that, here in new mexico. :/ in a way, i'm glad they are charging more because than people might take their care more seriously. (sad, but if people pay more money for an animal, it seems they take their life more serious).

anyway, grumpy is very beautiful!


----------



## Tikibirds

> tikibirds - congratulations on saving your walmart fish! look at his new colors! what's his name?


I was just calling him "sickly" fish but since he is doing do well I think I will call him Lucky. I moved him into a 3 gallon last night. 

I have noticed that with petco the prices say one thing but I get charged something else. 

Normally the fish there are in fairly good condition but I was there yesterday and saw about 15 dead bettas 

I made a video about his story
http://youtu.be/20sWHp7YizM


----------



## laughing

My HMPK was $12 but I had a $2 off coupon. If you're paying $15, why not buy from AB?


----------



## bettafish15

laughing said:


> If you're paying $15, why not buy from AB?


Cause once the shipping is factored in, it's way more expensive. ^^


----------



## derpmeister

I got Toki for 12 dollars at a local pet store. His iridescent right eye struck me as really unique, but as he has aged his eye has become less iridescent. He also wound up being a tail biter. Nonetheless, I love him so much.


----------



## bettafish15

He's gorgeous! Too bad he likely cant see out of that eye :/ I love his pink coloring


----------



## derpmeister

Thanks! I think he could see out of it a bit, but not as well. That's also why I think he was tail-biting... he saw his tail out of the corner of his bad eye and attacked it. But now that his eye is not as opaque he doesn't tail bite.


----------



## laughing

Most in the U.S. have cheap shipping costs. It isn't hard finding a betta, shipping included, for $17-$25.


----------



## Fancypants

I just got him at Petco. His name is Sir Fancypants. haha He was labeled a Half Moon Double Tail.


----------



## Tikibirds

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laughing*
> _If you're paying $15, why not buy from AB? _
> 
> Cause once the shipping is factored in, it's way more expensive. ^^


Ditto on the shipping, and I wouldn't trust anybody to ship a tropical fish to Alaska.


----------



## orphansparrow

derpmeister - your guy has amazing finnage! and i loved the video you made of him. =)

fancypants - sir fancypants is gorgeous!! and that photo is really pretty too. looks like a beautiful painting.


----------



## Tisia

I just got this pretty boy from petco today  he was so cute, I was trying to get him to flare at another boy, but he just kept turning to look at me instead, couldn't say no
















better shot of his colors








and I did eventually get him to flare, his beard is white with blue and red spots like the rest of him, so cute


----------



## bettalover2033

Tikibirds said:


> Ditto on the shipping, and I wouldn't trust anybody to ship a tropical fish to Alaska.


If you were to buy from AB, it will be about $15 for the fish and $15 for the shipping so thats $30 right there, its a lot cheaper.


----------



## datboyhieu

my red hm 








my super red dragon hmpk








my red copper dragon hmpk


----------



## laughing

Tisia said:


> I just got this pretty boy from petco today  he was so cute, I was trying to get him to flare at another boy, but he just kept turning to look at me instead, couldn't say no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better shot of his colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I did eventually get him to flare, his beard is white with blue and red spots like the rest of him, so cute


fiberignriegnremr, *drool*

I love him!

Well I guess for a lot of breeders, from Chard everything cost me $18. I guess I lucked out? :-?


----------



## Tisia

lol, I ended up naming him Icarus. he recently had some issues with fin rot, so his tail isn't looking so great right now, but here's what he looked like flaring


----------



## Shimizoki

Awwww... so cute.


----------



## Pitluvs

Here's my pet store boy, Ben. Venom in my Avitar was also a pet store boy.


----------



## Creat

Poe my most recent addition from a pet store poor little guy he came super skinny and didnt want to eat, he also hates to flare and hangs his tail down when he isnt swimming I think its to heavy for him right now but he is getting bigger and holding it up more. 
View attachment 31498


----------



## Pitluvs

Creat said:


> Poe my most recent addition from a pet store poor little guy he came super skinny and didnt want to eat, he also hates to flare and hangs his tail down when he isnt swimming I think its to heavy for him right now but he is getting bigger and holding it up more.
> View attachment 31498


Poe reminds me of my Ben! In person, he looks just like Poe, but with purple and red (of course VT/HM). Yay! He's beautiful, I want him


----------



## Creat

Lol he was so little when I got him and now he is turning into a stunner HM im so glad I got him. He also is a marble I have realized and each time I look at him he is a little more red lolz... and I have been looking for a vt like yours lol I need a VT for my next evil project.. (evil not being evil but leaving me with more fish).


----------



## Shimizoki

Here is Alpha, I cant get him to flare all the way though. Its upsetting. I got him a fed days ago from Wal-mart


----------



## Creat

Gah copper! *grabby hands* careful I might steal him


----------



## Shimizoki

Copper? Mine? is that what he is called?


----------



## MaggieLynn

All of my lovelies are from a petco minus the one petsmart dragon. Thats usually where i buy mine though when i checked out my LFS for the first time they had some beautiful bettas. Like a black HMPK all black with alil white to his fins.


----------



## Creat

Shimizoki said:


> Copper? Mine? is that what he is called?


Yeah thats what I learned they were called  and their one of my favorite colors


----------



## Shimizoki

Hmm what makes him a copper? All the others that I haven seen are black and copper. is it just that he has somewhat metallic scales? There is also a metallic steel blue color. (thats what I thought he was.)


----------



## Creat

Shimizoki said:


> Hmm what makes him a copper? All the others that I haven seen are black and copper. is it just that he has somewhat metallic scales? There is also a metallic steel blue color. (thats what I thought he was.)


 Its the color of the metalic on his scales. Copper can be on top of a lot of colors. 
Here are some examples the top two are copper the last is steel blue
View attachment 31508
View attachment 31509


View attachment 31510


----------



## Shimizoki

Hmm, I guess in that picture I just took he is pretty copper. In all my previous images he looked more like that blue one. I wonder if the color is coming in now and that's why I didn't notice it before. Thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## Creat

Ha ha sure maybe it just was the picture


----------



## copperarabian

Yay more places to post Betta photos lol

All these guys are from Petco

Estel my first betta, a HM King betta(photo from the first week I had him)









Glorfindel my HM Plakat









my HM Altair who is naughty and bites his tail sometimes, I let put him next to my other tail biter so they distract each other and stop biting.










Astaldo who's fins are slooowly getting longer, I think he will probably have stunted fins, still longer then a Plakats but shorter since his body is full grown already. just my guess.









My OHM royal blue guy named Sapphire. I still don't have a good flaring photo of him









My beautiful HM(OHM?) multicolor who will eventually go to my best friends house because she loves him


----------



## Creat

OMG that over halfmoon is beyond stunning


----------



## Tisia

adding a few more I don't think I posted in this thread
Nalin








Gilmore








and guy that still needs a name


----------



## Shimizoki

He looks like he has his mouth open really far... I love it.


----------



## copperarabian

Shimizoki said:


> He looks like he has his mouth open really far... I love it.


What a weird perspective, I totally see it XD It would be scary to see a betta about to nibble you finger and it gets wide like that LOL


----------



## Shimizoki

tee hee hee


----------



## Chard56

Shimizoki said:


> Copper? Mine? is that what he is called?


 Yes he is a Copper Crowntail like the ones I breed.


----------



## Shimizoki

Thanks Chard.


----------



## copperarabian

Shimizoki said:


> tee hee hee


That's so totally funny! XD Sooo saving this pic LOL Shoop da woop makes everything better! I wish I could animate, I would totally make this pic look like the one below
.... except less creepy LOL










Sorry for the randomness XD


----------



## Shimizoki

Yea, thats the only thing I could think of when I saw this betta... you will love him just a tad more than the others because of this now.


----------



## copperarabian

yes, for only he is charging his laser LOL


----------



## copperarabian

Chard56 said:


> Yes he is a Copper Crowntail like the ones I breed.



Wow, that's a beautiful betta


----------



## caroro

Incoming picture spam! x)

These are all the bettas I've ever owned (and I have pics for)

The first two I owned I don't have pics for, but they were pretty simple... I'll use google for them 

Wolf and Bear, the red and blue veil tails. Both from Wal-Mart
















Then I got Burt (for Burt's Bees), a Red-marble from Wal-Mart 
sorry for the terrible pics!























Soon after I came across this guy. He made me laugh and think about my brother, who is colorblind! I got the betta "for him" although I was the one caring for him. My brother chose to name him "Burger King". He also came from Wal-Mart. He was great with guppies and other fish. I think he's considered an Opaque black? Not the prettiest of fish, but still a good fish. He also had blue in his eyes and on the rays in his tail. Ironically, this is pretty much the only color my brother can see, so it fit well for him 

















Almost immediately after, I "inherited" this boy, Flanagan, after my brother broke up with his X girlfriend who bought him a fish from Wal-mart... although she should have known I'd be the one taking care of it. This boy sat in the kitchen looking pitiful for about a month until I was finally like, "okay, so can I go ahead and take this fish?" And I did. I don't have a pic of him, although I wish I did, because he was pretty. He was Irish colors (green, white, orange), almost like this (thanks again, google), but with less orange on the fins..









Then I got this boy, Eastwood, who I still love with all my heart. He was a Wal-Mart fish and he was so extremely peaceful. He was housed in a 55 gallon tank with Gouramis, guppies, and many other fish and got along well with every single one of them. He was super beautiful too. My greatest regret is that I never got the chance to breed him 
























Then I got a trio, all from Wal-Mart. Nickel (copper crowntail), Tango (who began scarlet and white, but grew up at red, white, and blue with curled fins), and Whisper (who I chose for his curly fins, although I did not find him beautiful at all at first; his fins just got more and more curly with age... I think he was considered cellophane with yellow and purple spots).

Nickel:









Nickel and Tango (days after I got them):









Tango after a few months... notice the curled fins, deep red, and blue:









Whisper, when I first got him:









Whisper, a few months later:









And last but not least!
I got this Half-moon boy the other day from Petsmart. We're working on a name. Someone told me he's considered a Salamander, but honestly I have no clue what >makes< a Salamander. I say he's Flaming hot pink, personally. He's got this turquoise iredescence to him too, as seen in the second pic. Without flash it makes his body look like a neon purple. He's quite gorgeous imo.


















Fin!


----------



## laughing

Everyone, your fish are STUNNING! Like, my jaw dropped multiple times stunning! <3

That photoshopped picture made me laugh so hard, and I saved it! :3 

Caroro, HOLY SMOKES! You have some awesome fish! Especially that last one!! I can't believe you found him at a PetSmart! I've yet to see a pink so pure!! GAH! LUCKY!


----------



## Shimizoki

Lol I didnt mean for that to become an internet sensation 

Caroro, I love Nickle... can I have him?


----------



## caroro

Laughing, right now that last one is my only fish 
So sadly, Shimizoki, Nickel passed away months and months ago from finrot while I was away in Chicago. I'm only now getting back into the betta-keeping limbo. I do miss that boy, though. He was a great desk companion.


----------



## Shimizoki

awww, im sorry.


----------



## caroro

Shimizoki said:


> awww, im sorry.


It's okay, I have a new desk companion now


----------



## chrism616

*Lestat*

My new betta Lestat...came home on July 4 2011


----------



## kalae

blue betta | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

ryuk, my pet store betta. poor guy has his tail ripped a bit


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Tisia said:


> I just got this pretty boy from petco today  he was so cute, I was trying to get him to flare at another boy, but he just kept turning to look at me instead, couldn't say no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better shot of his colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I did eventually get him to flare, his beard is white with blue and red spots like the rest of him, so cute


He's so pretty! He reminds me of PewPewPew's Baller especially in the last photo.

Edit: Whoops! Here's my petstore baby Kai!










He was in his dragons mouth and just as the flash went off he swam out.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

Very pretty fishes!


----------



## Momo x3

I got my little guy at Petsmart about three weeks ago. He's really become a lot more colorful!


----------



## blueridge

View attachment 31593


View attachment 31594


View attachment 31595


View attachment 31596

Here's my boy. Got him about a month ago at PetCo. After my sister begged me for the one I had before him, I went and got him. Love the little guy. His name is Cuca. I had him in a gallon tank but decided to upgrade him to a 2.5 gallon tank with a filter and hood. He LOVES it! Not too sure on his coloring. I do he is a Delta tail though.


----------



## Creat

blueridge: He is amazing  I think he is a butterfly but I could be wrong


----------



## PhilipPhish

All my boys are petstore bettas. Philip is very common, hes blue and red, but I don't think Cambodian is common is it? I got tigger from Petco on June 6th, and I bought Nez from my LFS, I don't know what his color is, but there were 5 fish, 3 Cambodian, 1 pink, and then Nez! I'll take his pictures once he settles in and his colors don't change so much.


----------



## Chard56

At blueridge: A pretty Butterfly too! AND just because the cup he was in said Delta doesn't absolutely mean he isn't a Halfmoon. If he flares and his caudal fin opens to 180 degrees then he's a HM. I've bought lots of HM's that way.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

All three of mine are "petstore" buys... {2 were Walmart rescues}

This one's Jazz. He's mine, a VT, and one of the two WalMart rescues. 











This one's Alma, she's our newest, a VT female. You can see the massive stress stripe down her side. She's from Petco. {Good news, in the few hours I've had her the stripe is already fading.  }










This one's Riot, he's my boyfriend's VT. Another WalMart rescue, in a temporary home. Now in a ten gallon with a couple other fish that he gets along with just fine.


----------



## Luimeril

NCPanthersgurl said:


> All three of mine are "petstore" buys... {2 were Walmart rescues}
> 
> This one's Jazz. He's mine, a VT, and one of the two WalMart rescues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one's Alma, she's our newest, a VT female. You can see the massive stress stripe down her side. She's from Petco. {Good news, in the few hours I've had her the stripe is already fading.  }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one's Riot, he's my boyfriend's VT. Another WalMart rescue, in a temporary home. Now in a ten gallon with a couple other fish that he gets along with just fine.


oh, yay! you did join!  your bettas are beautiful~! i need to post mine.... Xd screw pics, here's my facebook album. all my bettas, except Chappy Belle, are pet store finds:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1498800956504.2065711.1428554713


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

Luimeril said:


> oh, yay! you did join!  your bettas are beautiful~! i need to post mine.... Xd screw pics, here's my facebook album. all my bettas, except Chappy Belle, are pet store finds:
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1498800956504.2065711.1428554713


I did! Glad you found me. I'm trying to become more active, I see you are  I peeked at your betta's you have some winners there. Mmm I love the colors!


----------



## Luimeril

yeah, the pet store i buy from always has interesting bettas. when i was looking for a betta last year(when i got Cup), i found a beautiful all-white HM. x:


----------



## blueridge

Thanks you guys! If he is a halfmoon that makes me very excited!


----------



## Pataflafla

Here's Ratchet, he's from Walmart.
First Day:
View attachment 31634

After a few weeks:
View attachment 31635


Here's Edward (Snapdragon) on the first day. He's not looking significantly better yet. He's from Petsmart and should grow into a crowntail.
View attachment 31636


----------



## animallover4lyfe

here are SOME of my pet store bettas, majority of mine are.. lol


----------



## bettalover2033

Tisia said:


> adding a few more I don't think I posted in this thread
> Nalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilmore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and guy that still needs a name



If im correct and the last HMPK is the one that needs the name i would name him Rion...Ponounced (Ree-yawn) or (Ree-on) Not ryin lol...


----------



## Tisia

bettalover2033 said:


> If im correct and the last HMPK is the one that needs the name i would name him Rion...Ponounced (Ree-yawn) or (Ree-on) Not ryin lol...


yep, the yellow finned boy at the bottom is nameless
what does it mean? or does it mean anything? lol


----------



## JHernandez

Maxxx


----------



## mjoy79

*Chandler and Ross*

These are my Petsmart fishies!
The red veiltail is Chandler
The blue crowntail is Ross.

I read how to make the fish flare and get a better picture and got these out of them. Hopefully they'll be happier in new tanks I plan on getting (bigger)


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

Aww they have such pretty colors. I don't care what people say about pet store betta's, I loves them :3


----------



## Tikibirds

He came from walmart last week. His body is now a metallic blue and his tail fins are looking ALOT better

Actually all 8 of mine came from petco or walmart. His the the latest one


----------



## BetterBetta

I have to stop looking at this thread... It's increasing my urge to go to Petsmart or Petco right now!


----------



## bettalover2033

Tisia said:


> yep, the yellow finned boy at the bottom is nameless
> what does it mean? or does it mean anything? lol



It means brave fighter or in other words warrior.


----------



## laughing

I hope my pet stores will gain some of these, their selections have been "blah" lately...


----------



## fuzzlyzoo

I'm new to the betta world and I just got this guy last week at PetCo. Hoping to get better pictures soon.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

Pretty Bettas! Lol


----------



## caroro

Hey, who can give me a ride to petco and petsmart before work today?  lol


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

I got my Betta, Bruce from Wally World  
P.S: How do you guys get such nice pictures of your fish? Mine mostly turn out blurry or too dark!? Bruce likes to move around a lot!:-D


----------



## Momo x3

I know I just posted a few days ago, but I already got another betta. This is Ifrit! Not too sure if anyone will get the reference though. I got him at Petsmart because he was in a filthy cup with such little water that he couldn't fully flare his beautiful fins! I felt so bad for him that I had to get him. Once he was home I noticed how wonderful his colors were!


----------



## Vizja13

My Petsmart boy Jazz! He keeps thinking he sees other fish, never gotten a full flare though


----------



## Sivan

Ifrit is gorgeous! His name is a reference to the fire spirit/demon in Islam, correct? Or is it a reference to a fire creature from a video game?


----------



## Momo x3

Sivan said:


> Ifrit is gorgeous! His name is a reference to the fire spirit/demon in Islam, correct? Or is it a reference to a fire creature from a video game?



I had named it after Ifrit the GF from Final Fantasy VIII which is a type of fire demon sort of! His colors remind me of fire


----------



## kattiekate

*My Plain Fish?*

I happened to pass by pet store yesterday and saw this plain Halfmoon betta fish at $6. It has been there a while actually. But nobody seem to picked them up even if was on sale for a period of time already. So I asked one of the sales there and he said part of his fins is damaged and probably because of his plain color looking, surely not as stunning and beautiful as others. For some reason I like the fins though, as if it was kinda clear/transprent? (not sure if it is the right word to use). After standing there for about 20 mins, I got the fish. I'm still thinking a name for him.


----------



## Pataflafla

Here's Moonshoes Potter. He's from Walmart.


----------



## mjoy79

very pretty!


----------



## caroro

Good news, I got to petco yesterday, and they just had a shipment. I worked really hard to only get one!

still has no name:


























when I bought him he had already made a bubble nest in his container xD


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

Meet Callisto. From Petco.


----------



## Loralyn94

My first pet store beta, i had a betta several years ago when i was younger, but he was one my sister bred. Ryu is a Half Moon from Pet Smart, but im not sure exactly what his coloring would be called.

He unfortunately does not like to pose for pictures well.




























He unfortunately has a little fish rot, but is being treated for it. Hopefully i can add some more pictures once his tail is back to normal.


----------



## Tikibirds

I may of posted these guys already but here are some brand new pics

Barron von fishy fins









Sesshomarhu. I have another plant and black gravel for him too.


















Tauski - found him at walmart last week with 1/2 his tail fin eaten away by fin rot. He now has a new polynesian hut hiding spot and has finally started swimming around a bit.

















Sanoske. He;s hard to get pics of cause he is in a storage container


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

*Petco Baby!* Lucky I saved him, I was told they were getting a new shipment of Bettas so he would be shoved in the back! :X His name is Red. :-D So proud of him.


----------



## Fish on Fire

New-ish dragon from Petsmart. He's a green/blue-red bi color. His fins, the parts that are close to his body are sky blue, it looks really awesome. He also has a full mask, something I always look for in dragons, has a bit more than a halfmoon spread, and is very personable.




























This next guy is a halfmoon blue and white butterfly with some white blotches on his back. His tail spread has grown a bit since I got him, both in length and width. His name is Beast.


----------



## ale89

I bought these guys at a local petco, and im obsessed with them lol.


----------



## Luimeril

Scout. the most boring-colored betta i've ever seen. but, he's still beautiful. :3 irl, he's a dull grey, with a little pink on his 'cheeks', and a blue shine when the light shines on his tail.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

I'm amazed at how many beautiful betta fish you can find at places like PetCo and WalMart!


----------



## Luimeril

none of my personal bettas came from PetCo/Smart or walmart. they all came from a pet store down here in South Carolina, called Pet Lover's, or from breeders. :3


----------



## mjoy79

Justin Furstenfeld, my recent Petco find


----------



## Abby

my latest 5 petstores boys (no girls yet)


Marshal: 2 ray silver/blue ct
View attachment 32216


Barney: Celopahne/ white kinda butterfly VT
View attachment 32215


Ron Weasly "won-won": multi red ginger VT
View attachment 32217


Free Willy: red and white cambodian Butterfly VT
View attachment 32218


Teddy Bear "Ted": Red multi VT
View attachment 32219


----------



## Luimeril

oohhhh! a white veiltail! :O how beautiful! i've never seen them at Pet Lover's before. x: Scout's my closest find to white in veiltail form!


----------



## Loralyn94

I am absolutely amazed at how many absolutely beautiful pet store betta's people are finding. All of these fish are completely gorgeous, unfortunately close to me, i've not had the luck of finding any like these.


----------



## Abby

yeh ive been pretty lucky in my findings acording to bf my choices are boring colours LOL


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

My boyfriend doesn't like my Jazz, that I got at WalMart, thinks he's dull. I don't like his Riot as much though, I think he's cliche {red and blue basically}. But he loves Callisto who I got yesterday. >.<


----------



## bettalover2033

mjoy79 said:


> Justin Furstenfeld, my recent Petco find



Now that is one pretty betta! He is very clean and sleek looking! Very cool.

Where did the name come from?


----------



## Abby

NCPanthersgurl said:


> My boyfriend doesn't like my Jazz, that I got at WalMart, thinks he's dull. I don't like his Riot as much though, I think he's cliche {red and blue basically}. But he loves Callisto who I got yesterday. >.<



If ur jazz is ur avatar i have barney whos almost identical (see pics above)


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

Abby said:


> If ur jazz is ur avatar i have barney whos almost identical (see pics above)


Is Barney pure white? Otherwise I think they're pretty close; Jazz has pinks and purples. And yeah, he's my av. fishy.


----------



## fishman12

Here he is recently with a cory:
View attachment 32271

And here he is when I fist got him:


----------



## mjoy79

bettalover2033 said:


> Now that is one pretty betta! He is very clean and sleek looking! Very cool.
> 
> Where did the name come from?


Thanks! I named him after my favorite musician - Justin Furstenfeld, the lead singer of Blue October


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Um.. Everyone seems to like HMPKs, is that because they are so rare to find?


----------



## pinkninja12

Oh my gosh you guys! Im so jealous! All of your betta fish look amazing! I dont have a betta fish yet because I'm doing some research before I buy one. But anyways, all of your fish look great!


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

Honestly I'm not a PK person myself. I prefer VTs and HMs. But it's all personal preference.


----------



## bettalover2033

mjoy79 said:


> Thanks! I named him after my favorite musician - Justin Furstenfeld, the lead singer of Blue October



That's really cool! It fits him! He looks like a musician.:-D


----------



## bettalover2033

UglyMuffin777 said:


> Um.. Everyone seems to like HMPKs, is that because they are so rare to find?



Actually I like doubletail plakats because they are so small and pretty! But HMPK's aren't very rare, but IMO i think its just everyone's preference to a tail type. What is your favorite tail type.


----------



## UglyMuffin777

I kinda prefer HM or CT, Mainly cause their tails are so huge and full of life  I don't really care to much, cause most bettas are beautiful in their own, special way


----------



## bettalover2033

I agree!


----------



## Chard56

HMPK's have grown on me in the last year. I had to use one in my Gold CT line a few years ago and they just kept popping up here and there. Now I added them to my breeding programs so that I've got just about all tailtypes covered. I love them all!


----------



## BetterBetta

My new boy I got yesterday (basically, its 2:17 AM where I live) for my birthday. I'm in love with him, since I first laid eyes on him in that tiny petco cup! I'm thinking of naming him Godric Gryffindor, but I'm a little iffy on it. Need suggestions!


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx

Wow! all of these bettas are amazing!! Ive only had 2 bettas so far, and my first one was a red butterfly HM from Petco, which i dont have any pictures of  

My second one, Ive had for about a year now, from Petco. Hes a silver HM. Hes been struggling against fin rot (or at least i think its fin rot...) so his tail isnt so pretty right now  but here he is! This pic was while I was changing his water.


----------



## caroro

xXbrokencrownXx said:


> Wow! all of these bettas are amazing!! Ive only had 2 bettas so far, and my first one was a red butterfly HM from Petco, which i dont have any pictures of
> 
> My second one, Ive had for about a year now, from Petco. Hes a silver HM. Hes been struggling against fin rot (or at least i think its fin rot...) so his tail isnt so pretty right now  but here he is! This pic was while I was changing his water.


Oh my gosh... your's looks like a feather-tail! Can you get another pic?


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx

caroro said:


> Oh my gosh... your's looks like a feather-tail! Can you get another pic?


Uhm yea I can get more picture of him, but I dont think he's a feather-tail... When I bought him they said he was a Half-Moon? hahaha I have no idea.


----------



## caroro

xXbrokencrownXx said:


> Uhm yea I can get more picture of him, but I dont think he's a feather-tail... When I bought him they said he was a Half-Moon? hahaha I have no idea.


From the looks of it I'd say feather tail. But, I'll admit I'm no expert haha. Maybe we can get some other opinions? Does he swim okay?


----------



## copperarabian

He looks like a feather tail to me too


----------



## caroro

How in the world would a feather tail end up at a pet store...?

Edit: I'll say though, his scaled look pretty healthy!


----------



## bettalover2033

Um...That betta should not be in that size bowl. Bettas need at least 2.5 gallons to swim and be happy so if i were you i would at least find a 1 gallon bowl for the guy until you find a good enough sized tank for him.

Good Luck! 

-BL2033


----------



## bettalover2033

caroro said:


> How the **(hell)** would a feather tail end up at a pet store...?



Hey i know you probably dont notice it but here's a friendly reminder of watching language. 

-BL2033


----------



## caroro

fixed :X


----------



## Jirothebetta

caroro said:


> How in the world (XP) would a feather tail end up at a pet store...?


Jiro is a bit of a rose/feather tail and I bought him at petco, sometimes those really pretty ones end up in the pet stores, it just takes a good eye or good luck to spot them and give them a good home...


----------



## bettalover2033

I agree! Its like my lucky find of a DTPK.


----------



## copperarabian

One of the petco's in the area always carries DTPK, I saw a amazing one who was copper and red


----------



## LittleBettas

This is my first betta, Tihs, she's a female veiltale from Petsmart... the first two pictures are of her



















This is King, a blue and red veiltail rescued from Walmart, with his bubble nest on the first day, his nest now covers the entire tank 










This is Hercules, my red male veiltail, he does have steaks of green and purple in his fins, he's my free betta from Walmart, a cruel customer? put him and King in the same container and he was pretty much shredded, hes doing really well 





















Here's my newest girl, Wildfire, (another Walmart rescue) she's an orange and white? female veiltale... she has SBD and is being treated for that currently


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx

bettalover2033 said:


> Um...That betta should not be in that size bowl. Bettas need at least 2.5 gallons to swim and be happy so if i were you i would at least find a 1 gallon bowl for the guy until you find a good enough sized tank for him.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> -BL2033


He does have a bigger bowl, its a 1.5 or 2 gallon i think. I'm gonna get him a bigger bowl (mybe 5 gallon?) after I move into my college dorm. That was just the little bowl I put him in while I was cleaning his tank. And yea he swims really well and flares up whenever he sees his relfection.


----------



## bettalover2033

xXbrokencrownXx said:


> He does have a bigger bowl, its a 1.5 or 2 gallon i think. I'm gonna get him a bigger bowl (mybe 5 gallon?) after I move into my college dorm. That was just the little bowl I put him in while I was cleaning his tank. And yea he swims really well and flares up whenever he sees his relfection.



I see that is fine. As long as your betta lives a long and happy life is all i care about. Also 5 gallons is a perfect size tank for him. Also that gives space for a couple other fish that you would have to experiment with because all bettas are different, some will be a lot more tolerant with tank mates than others.

I look forward to seeing the tank and your betta/s in the near future.

-BL2033:-D


----------



## inkrealm

oh what a pretty boy...  
I wonder if mine will look like this when he colors up? I thought maybe he was just going to end up being steel blue... but lately I've been adding more hot water, and he looks like he's getting sapphire in his fins... ^-^ he's got a lot of silver on his throat, like most of them do, I'm curious to see if it spreads to his face though... yours looks like he's getting his colors excellently ^-^ I wish I could figure out why my silly guy is taking so long >^< he seems to act happy but he still doesn't look like it ;^;

once mine does I'll post a picture of him here  
beautiful bettas all through the thread though, I love seeing Pet Store Betta changes because they're often in such bad shape when you get them D:


----------



## Khalix

*petsmart bettas*

All from petsmart.


----------



## fleetfish

Peaseblossom looking all smug. 
I love his curled dorsal and the black moustache he's got going <3


----------



## bettalover2033

Khalix said:


> All from petsmart.



Wow amazing! I love the HMPK in the first picture! Coppers are really not as appreciated as other tail types unfortunately.


----------



## Pitluvs

I don't know if I posted, so I'll post Hughie and Jose... they came from Pets Unlimited, a chain of pet stores in Canada under PJ Pets.

Jose









Hughie









Ben and Jose


----------



## Khalix

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow amazing! I love the HMPK in the first picture! Coppers are really not as appreciated as other tail types unfortunately.



Thanks. :lol:

Yeah I've noticed certain ones are favored. I always seem to like the less popular ones. Oh well. He's got a cute little face.


----------



## bettalover2033

Khalix said:


> Thanks. :lol:
> 
> Yeah I've noticed certain ones are favored. I always seem to like the less popular ones. Oh well. He's got a cute little face.



I agree! So many bettas are unappreciated but those are the ones that are the ones with the best personality.


----------



## copperarabian

I don't remember if I posted my two newest guys here and I don't really want to go through all the pages to find out XD

Unnamed orange dragon HMPK, He was there for a month and everyone though he was ugly because his scales are thick, but I think he's gorgeous.









My unnamed platinum/yellow/Copper marble HM


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow they are both beautiful! I would have taken that male in seconds if i seen him there!


----------



## TinaMaxis

I went to Petco today and got a heater, but I was looking at the Betta's and found a really nice looking green and yellow male, I wish I could've gotten him, but I only have one tank with a female. I hope he gets a good home.

Here he is! 








Also, Petco's Betta Lounge! 








I wish I could have them all!


----------



## bettalover2033

WOW! I would go to that Petco EVERYDAY! I like the yellow dragon though!

I noticed that there are SO MANY people that go to pet stores and just cant help themselves but to visit the betta section.

-BL2033


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

That looks like the betta section in my Petco,  I prefer to buy from them, they just take better care of the fish. But at the same point, if I can save one....Riot came from Petsmart, my Jazz from Walmart. 

Then there's little Mystique, who I saved today. She's healthy...but a baby.


----------



## Tisia

my pretty marble delta Kenickie
love his little speckled face


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

Aww he looks like an Oreo cookie. :3


----------



## Tisia

lol, that was my first thought too
someone (think it was Sakura) mentioned he looked like a grease monkey and that's how he got his name ^_^


----------



## Pewmew

Tisia said:


> lol, that was my first thought too
> someone (think it was Sakura) mentioned he looked like a grease monkey and that's how he got his name ^_^


Other than saying "omg you have a pretty marble!" I want to add something off topic real quick: the puppy in your avatar is SO FREAKEN Adorable!


----------



## bettalover2033

NCPanthersgurl said:


> That looks like the betta section in my Petco,  I prefer to buy from them, they just take better care of the fish. But at the same point, if I can save one....Riot came from Petsmart, my Jazz from Walmart.
> 
> Then there's little Mystique, who I saved today. She's healthy...but a baby.



Wow she really is a tiny one huh? She has to be about 3-4 months old. Nice find! It's rare that you find a pure white female in a petstore, she is probably a marble. I hope im wrong because i love white bettas! But if she is a marble, she will be really interesting to see how much she changes.

Good luck with her!

-BL2033


----------



## Tisia

Pewmew said:


> Other than saying "omg you have a pretty marble!" I want to add something off topic real quick: the puppy in your avatar is SO FREAKEN Adorable!


lol, I'm putting my deposit on her Monday (breeder was kind enough to hold her without one till then) and getting her in a few weeks ^_^


----------



## bettalover2033

Tisia said:


> my pretty marble delta Kenickie
> love his little speckled face



Whoa your marble has a nice face. I would have named him Oreo.

-BL2033


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow she really is a tiny one huh? She has to be about 3-4 months old. Nice find! It's rare that you find a pure white female in a petstore, she is probably a marble. I hope im wrong because i love white bettas! But if she is a marble, she will be really interesting to see how much she changes.
> 
> Good luck with her!
> 
> -BL2033


I was guessing about 4 months myself. She's sooo itty bitty, she doesn't have any color to her yet. I'm hoping marble, there were a lot of marble on the shelves around her, but I know that doesn't nec. mean anything. My boyfriend noticed some really light blue/green shimmers in her fins. I'm wondering if it's a color indicator or just chance. Either way, when she gets a bit older I'm very seriously considering putting her with my HMDT Callisto...just because I think Half Suns are sooo pretty. >.<


----------



## bettalover2033

NCPanthersgurl said:


> I was guessing about 4 months myself. She's sooo itty bitty, she doesn't have any color to her yet. I'm hoping marble, there were a lot of marble on the shelves around her, but I know that doesn't nec. mean anything. My boyfriend noticed some really light blue/green shimmers in her fins. I'm wondering if it's a color indicator or just chance. Either way, when she gets a bit older I'm very seriously considering putting her with my HMDT Callisto...just because I think Half Suns are sooo pretty. >.<



What do you mean by you were considering putting her with your HMDT? Is it a female or a male?

-BL2033


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

bettalover2033 said:


> What do you mean by you were considering putting her with your HMDT? Is it a female or a male?
> 
> -BL2033


She's marked female. Does she look male? 0.o


----------



## bettalover2033

NCPanthersgurl said:


> She's marked female. Does she look male? 0.o



No no no. I was asking Is the HMPK a female or a male? Don't worry she is a female 100%.

-BL2033


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

bettalover2033 said:


> No no no. I was asking Is the HMPK a female or a male? Don't worry she is a female 100%.
> 
> -BL2033


Ah ha, I was gonna say, I thought I was getting better at sexing them >.<

And the DTHM is a male, yup. He's a big blue green beauty, who I'm actually working on pairing with a VT female at the moment...cause she's FULL of eggs and the original male isn't breeder ready.


----------



## Pewmew

*ahhh*

the petco around my apt is starting to carry HMPK also... although at 2x the price compared with petsmart  he's just too pretty to pass up.


----------



## copperarabian

he's amazing Pewmew


----------



## bettalover2033

NCPanthersgurl said:


> Ah ha, I was gonna say, I thought I was getting better at sexing them >.<
> 
> And the DTHM is a male, yup. He's a big blue green beauty, who I'm actually working on pairing with a VT female at the moment...cause she's FULL of eggs and the original male isn't breeder ready.


hats great but ot is not advised that you cross breed because it will create bad finned fry that will be undesirable to buyers and it will be hard to find homes for them.

-BL2033


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

Well he's in with the VT right now. Sorta...they're "meeting". No worries though, I have dozens of homes lined up, all personal relations so none are looking for the perfect breed, scales, etc. I've been told I'll more than likely end up with a lot of VT. Which is fine with me.


----------



## bucketlove

Ah! So many beautiful petstore finds! 
Hopefully I'll come across something as stunning. c:
Back to business, this is my new betta, Louis XVI. 
He's a bit of a scrawny wimp, unfortunately.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

Aww but his colors are so pretty! He just goes from yellow to white so smoothly. And I love the name.


----------



## bucketlove

Thanks! cx 
I keep trying to get him to flare up, but he just goes and hides behind his little plant whenever I go over. It's actually really cute haha. 

And on an off note, my mother thinks the betta in your icon is gorgeous. cx


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

Lol, thanks. He was a WalMart rescue. :3

And mine were all really timid when I got them. Now if I come anywhere near it's like "woman you better have food!" lol


----------



## LittleBettas

UPDATE:
Hercules, my free Walmart betta, I found him, laying on the bottom of a cup at walmart comltelly shredded, King, the betta he as put in with, was swimming above him (and occasionally taking nips at what was left of his fins). Well, I've had Hercules (and King) for 8 days, and the improvements have been AMAZING, he has figured out how to swim and is a little pig now, and his fins are growig back!

I just put him in a bigger QT tank so the new picture funky (bubbles on the tank)


----------



## bettalover2033

bucketlove said:


> Ah! So many beautiful petstore finds!
> Hopefully I'll come across something as stunning. c:
> Back to business, this is my new betta, Louis XVI.
> He's a bit of a scrawny wimp, unfortunately.



I love his PERFECT pattern! His caudal is so pretty!


----------

